# only stayed PUPO for 5 days :(



## picklet (Aug 16, 2011)

I have just done my first ever icsi cycle and thought it had gone better than expected we ended up having 2 blasts transferred last saturday and I have rested since then apart from a gentle stroll with the dog every day! yesterday I woke up in agony and started spotting it was dark brown in colour so I just took it really easy and hoped it was late implantation I had also had period pains on tuesday well this morning AF has arrived in fullness bright red and clotty and I just dont know what else I could've done?

I have taken supplements been for accupuncture given up caffeine, cut back on exercise, not had a drink in 3 months etc etc

We are having to self fund and I really dont know whether to attempt another cycle?

Is it really normal to not even get 5 days past et ?


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

*picklet* I'm sorry for your loss  
I've had 2 failed rounds of ICSI and have also started bleeding before OTD both times. Please don't think it was anything you did or didn't do, my 1st attempt I just laid flat for nearly 2 weeks, my second attempt I went back to work after a week. Generally it just comes down to bad luck - is what my doctor told me. Not much help I know!

Please let yourself grieve and take some time to try and heal after all of this. I think we tend to be too dismissive of how hard this all is and what a loss it actually is, even at this early stage. Maybe in a month or so you can start to think about whether you want to try again? Just be gentle on yourself, you always have friends here xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

picklet. I guess you were 10 dpec were you? Its not so unheard of to bleed that early and hopefully when you are strong enough you´ll go for a followup appt and they will reassure you. Maybe you need a little more prgesterone support or maybe it was just down to bad luck. I know how hard it is to have a BFN, but its really not the end of the road for you yet. Get 2 perfect blasts on board on your first cycle is a really good start to your journey and I hope next time they stick for longer.


Take time to grieve for the loss of your babies and the loss of your hopes and dreams. One day you´ll find it in you to try again, and I hope you get lucky then.


Be kind to yourself, 
Katxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278545.0


----------

